
Show HN: Clean, curated knowledge base on recent Coronavirus (Covid-19) - PierredeFermat
https://mikrosom.com/
======
PierredeFermat
Been compiling this list à la patrickcollison.com. The core goal of this is to
consolidate good practical and scientific knowledge on the topic in one easy-
to-access place/repo, especially that there seems to be a lot of noise
currently. Would love to get [critical] feedback from HN and/or connect with
anyone who's interested in helping out.

